# Machine polishing class Scotland 2011



## caledonia

*Defined Details - Machine Polishing Classes 2011*​
Building on the success of last few year's machine polishing training days, Gordon (Caledonia) and I (Dave Kg) are delighted to announce the machine polishing days for the year 2011. These days will follow a slightly modified format over last year's based on feedback and will also be taking place at a new (warmer!) location in Cambuslang, on the outskirts of Glasgow.​ 
 This year the classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced. Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below ​ 
 The classes this year will cost £55 per head - exactly the same as last year . But unfortunately due again to sudden call off in the past and considering that other members lost out even thou they were in reserve. We have had no choice but to ask for the payment £55 to be paid in full 7 days prior to this date. If payment is not received within the allocated time your space may be offered up to people on the reserved list. A PM will be sent to all interested parties so again please make sure you can send and receive PMs through the forum. Precedence will be give to the member that have paid in full on a first come, first served basis.​ 
 If you find yourself having to pull out of the above day. Then dependant on circumstance and time prior to the event a refund may be given. But it is at the discretion of all concerned.​ 
 The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.​ 
 To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the master list. Owing to space requirements on the day we will have to limit the class size to a maximum of 6. You can choose from the following classes:​ 
 Look forward to seeing you all on the days
Regards
Gordon & Dave.​ __________________________________________________

*Beginners Class - Saturday the 11th*
1. JamesTelf
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.
 
Reserve List.
1. 
2. Chuffy
3. 
 4
5. 
6.

Red -Payment due
Blue - Payment received and place booked on class.




 *A few picture take at the last group of Classes.*​








​








​








​








​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ Like all these days there is always a bit of humour.​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ Localized Scratch Removal.​ 







​


----------



## OGGYsri

When will the classes be running at Autobrite this year?

Thanks


----------



## caledonia

OGGYsri said:


> When will the classes be running at Autobrite this year?
> 
> Thanks


Was just about to send a pm.


----------



## oktapod

Hi there - was going to send a PM to find out more but discovered I'm not allowed. I just wanted to find out a bit more (I'm poised to dip my toe into doing my own polishing but reckon fifty five quid to learn how to do it right is worth the outlay ;-)

I'll confirm tomorrow (need to check if I'm allowed out for the day!) but can you put my name (John) against the list until then? Thanks.


----------



## Cquartz

Off topic
Welcome back Gordon, !!
happy to see you back and healthy.


----------



## OGGYsri

John,

You won't be disappointed. It's a very informative and useful day.


----------



## Shared

OGGYsri said:


> John,
> 
> You won't be disappointed. It's a very informative and useful day.


:thumb: It's elightening and it's brilliant for instilling confidence, money very very well spent imo.

As said, welcome back Gordon, nice to see you posting again.


----------



## caledonia

List updated. And looking forward to seeing you on the day.



oktapod said:


> Hi there - was going to send a PM to find out more but discovered I'm not allowed. I just wanted to find out a bit more (I'm poised to dip my toe into doing my own polishing but reckon fifty five quid to learn how to do it right is worth the outlay ;-)
> 
> I'll confirm tomorrow (need to check if I'm allowed out for the day!) but can you put my name (John) against the list until then? Thanks.


If you cant send Pms you will also not manage to read them. If you wish to call me on 07817 224 869. I will be more than happy to talk you though what is on offer on this type of day. Or drop me an email to the addy in my banner.
Gordon.



Cquartz said:


> Off topic
> Welcome back Gordon, !!
> happy to see you back and healthy.


Thanks Avi.
Hope you are well also. Yes back to health once more. But definitely taking it easier this year. And not the crazy hour we did last year.


----------



## CraigQQ

forgot to check my bookings at work today :wall: 
will try and remember tommorow, then i will know if i can make it gordon.

cheers
(nice to see you back aswell, was great to meet you at the open day)


----------



## Dave KG

Hopefully pop in for a little visit during this class  Nice to see them continuing into 2011 :thumb:


----------



## Mad Buddy

*Beginners Polishing Day*

Hi Mate

Can you provisionally add me for 17th April

Looking forward to it


----------



## oktapod

Hi - annoyingly (for me) my wife has a trip to visit friends booked that Sunday so I'm going to have to pass (two kids under 5 - probably not going to find a day's worth of entertainment at a polishing class and they'd doubtless get bored).

I'll keep an eye for any events later in the year.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Sessions

Thanks for the PM, I can't send one back as i have under 10 posts. Can you add my name to the 17th.

Thanks
Iain


----------



## h13ulk

Sean 17th April sign me up


----------



## CraigQQ

can you stick me on the reserve list please gordon, should know by the end of the week if i can make it. 

checked work and only a small kids party booked.. so provis theres nothing else happening on the monday.. i should be able to get the day off.


----------



## caledonia

Dave KG said:


> Hopefully pop in for a little visit during this class  Nice to see them continuing into 2011 :thumb:


No problem Dave look forward to it. I am sure there is still a cup with your name on it.



Mad Buddy said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Can you provisionally add me for 17th April
> 
> Looking forward to it


PM on its way. Look forward to seeing you on the day.



oktapod said:


> Hi - annoyingly (for me) my wife has a trip to visit friends booked that Sunday so I'm going to have to pass (two kids under 5 - probably not going to find a day's worth of entertainment at a polishing class and they'd doubtless get bored).
> 
> I'll keep an eye for any events later in the year.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John





Sessions said:


> Thanks for the PM, I can't send one back as i have under 10 posts. Can you add my name to the 17th.
> 
> Thanks
> Iain


No problem Iain I have removed your name and thank you for letting me know.:thumb:



h13ulk said:


> Sean 17th April sign me up





CraigQQ said:


> can you stick me on the reserve list please gordon, should know by the end of the week if i can make it.
> 
> checked work and only a small kids party booked.. so provis theres nothing else happening on the monday.. i should be able to get the day off.


Session If you could text me your number to 07817 224 869.I will forward you payment details. In stead of a pm.

Sean, Mad buddy and Craig I will pm you payment details.
Confirmation is based on a first to pay. Thank you for your interest in these classes.
Gordon.


----------



## CraigQQ

cheers mate.
if im able to go and theres still spaces ill get payment over at the weekend.(would be an echeque mate :thumb: but im trustworthy :lol


----------



## caledonia

List updated and thank you for all the interest.
Gordon.


----------



## tartanhaggis

Cant believe Iam going to miss this Gordon.Iam the big 40 that day so have other things planned.
Have a great day and see you the following week:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mad Buddy

*Beginners Polishing day*

Hi Gordon

Payment sent and looking forward to meeting everyone :lol:

Regards Mad Buddy


----------



## mowflow

Hello, I realise I'm probably too late but any spaces left on this? I'm unable to PM yet but am happy to pay today if there is a space still available.

If I can't get a space on this one then I hope to make it to the next. I noticed there were a good few ran last year so hope it's the same this year.


----------



## CraigQQ

mowflow said:


> Hello, I realise I'm probably too late but any spaces left on this? I'm unable to PM yet but am happy to pay today if there is a space still available.
> 
> If I can't get a space on this one then I hope to make it to the next. I noticed there were a good few ran last year so hope it's the same this year.


doesnt look like it mate.. mad buddy seems to have taken the last place, gordon will put you on the reserve though incase someone can't make it

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
gordon, I'm available to attend if anyone cancels last minute mate.
even if its saturday night, i can take their place lol (seeing as im top of the reserve list now )
you can text/phone me on 07791807131 if im not online

cheers
Craig


----------



## mowflow

CraigQQ said:


> doesnt look like it mate.. mad buddy seems to have taken the last place, gordon will put you on the reserve though incase someone can't make it
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> gordon, I'm available to attend if anyone cancels last minute mate.
> even if its saturday night, i can take their place lol (seeing as im top of the reserve list now )
> you can text/phone me on 07791807131 if im not online
> 
> cheers
> Craig


Thanks Craig.

happy to accept a place in the que, I'll keep checking back on this thread just to see if that happens. Like you, I can attend at short notice if need be. My No is 07904604831

Cheers
Paul


----------



## caledonia

CraigQQ said:


> Gordon, I'm available to attend if anyone cancels last minute mate.
> even if its saturday night, i can take their place lol (seeing as im top of the reserve list now )
> you can text/phone me on 07791807131 if im not online
> 
> cheers
> Craig





mowflow said:


> happy to accept a place in the que, I'll keep checking back on this thread just to see if that happens. Like you, I can attend at short notice if need be. My No is 07904604831
> 
> Cheers
> Paul


Craig and Paul. I am sorry to inform you that the class is full and all places taken. I already have a couple of people interested in the May class and the dates will be posted soon. After a slight reshuffle in bookings. I will also contact both of you as to when the dates go live.
Look forward to seeing you both in the future.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## CraigQQ

cheers gordon :thumb: 

ill get to one eventually i promise :lol:

probably best i wasnt near the CG shop this weekend anyway :lol: after having to buy a new washing machine im a tad short on money.
actually out of interest does dave normally open the shop for the day when you do the class? (would think some people will want to buy hex pads ect after learning to polish)


----------



## caledonia

Dave.
Does not open up. but your more than welcome to purchase goods on the day. If you require anything. He has talked about putting kits together also. Bit nothing confirmed thus far.
See you soon Craig.
Thanks again.
Gordon.


----------



## CraigQQ

lol dont worry i already have all the hex pads.. in 4" and 5.5" lol


----------



## CraigQQ

Gordon. Have you set a date for this month yet?
Cheers mate


----------



## k9vnd

CraigQQ said:


> Gordon. Have you set a date for this month yet?
> Cheers mate


Would be worth a refresh too!:thumb:


----------



## denzo

Hi there.
Is there any dates set for May?


----------



## jamesTelf

Hi, new to all this, would like to get a bit of training first, So if you have any up and coming days please count me in, Do you need your own equipment ? 

Many thanks
James


----------



## caledonia

denzo said:


> Hi there.
> Is there any dates set for May?





jamesTelf said:


> Hi, new to all this, would like to get a bit of training first, So if you have any up and coming days please count me in, Do you need your own equipment ?
> 
> Many thanks
> James


Unfortunately due to current workloads there will not be a May date.
But a post will follow in the next few days regarding to June's class date. Which will be on Sunday the 12th.
Gordon.


----------



## Brian.

Damn, I'd have liked to have come along to pick up a few tips, but I will be super drunk on saturday 11th by a river with a luxurious tent to go back to...


----------



## CraigQQ

ill try and book the day off gordon :thumb:

good to hear your kept busy with work mate :thumb:


----------



## Daveymc88

Hi there interested to know when the next classes are taking place? Was referred to this thread by M4D YN & Mick. Is it just about learning to use the machines properly & polishing or do you do like swirl removal etc? Cheers guys


----------



## Jam

Is there anything after 16th June??


----------



## ScottHmk4

sundat 12th june s the closest one? i may come along, whats the numbers like for it?


----------



## Paulo

_Hi Gordon,

Could you possibly put me down as an attendee for your 12th June Class when you start the list.... TIA....:thumb:_


----------



## tomwrx

have dropped u a pm

cheers tom


----------



## Chuffy

Interested in the June class Gordon


----------



## mowflow

So is this happening on 12th June? I've been keeping my eyes peeled but think I might have missed something.... again.


----------



## caledonia

New Dates added on first page.
Gordon


----------



## jamesTelf

hi can you put me down for the *Saturday 11th June* Class, Many thanks James


----------



## Chuffy

Hi Gordon can you add me to the Saturday 11th class and pm me the payment details

Cheers


----------



## CraigQQ

gordon are you planning on running and advanced class at any point mate?


----------



## caledonia

CraigQQ said:


> gordon are you planning on running and advanced class at any point mate?


There will be one posted up when time allows Craig.

But same criteria applies as you must have attended one of the beginners day prior. This way you have all the basics and these do not need to be address on the advanced days. It save people that have already attended, having there time eaten into while going over old ground.


----------



## jamesTelf

Hi how do you pay ?


----------



## caledonia

I will send out pms sometime tomorrow James.
Thanks for showing an interest.
Gordon.


----------



## ScottHmk4

is this on for the 12th June for sure?


----------



## DeanDundee

*One2One Machine Class*

Gordon just a quick line to say thanks for a very informative and productive day.

I have left feeling confident in tackling machine polishing my car with the correct types of product and knowledge of what I should be striving to achive.

Thanks again.

Dean


----------



## caledonia

ScottHmk4 said:


> is this on for the 12th June for sure?


As in the pm Scott. Look forward to seeing you on the day.



DeanDundee said:


> Gordon just a quick line to say thanks for a very informative and productive day.
> 
> I have left feeling confident in tackling machine polishing my car with the correct types of product and knowledge of what I should be striving to achive.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Dean


Thanks for the feedback Dean.
Glad you found the day beneficial and you we a real star today as nothing fazed you. Good luck carrying on from where you finished up, and look forward to seeing the write up in the showroom.
Gordon.

I hoping to get the payment details and Pms sent out either over over the weekend or first thing on monday.
Gordon.


----------



## ScottHmk4

caledonia said:


> As in the pm Scott. Look forward to seeing you on the day.


didnt realise i had a pm, apologies


----------



## caledonia

Names added and Pms n Text messages will be forwarded tonight with regards this class
Gordon.


----------



## ScottHmk4

wont make this one, something has come up. sorry guys.


----------



## Mick

is this course on the 11th or 12th of june? i assume its all booked up?


----------



## caledonia

ScottHmk4 said:


> wont make this one, something has come up. sorry guys.


No problem Scott :thumb:



Mick said:


> is this course on the 11th or 12th of june? i assume its all booked up?


The course in on the 11th and well as above there is space.
Sunday has gone unfortunately Mick

Gordon.


----------



## Mick

damn, could have made the 12th, but im nightshift on the 10th so the saturdays a non runner. 

ill fit it in next time you run it :thumb:


----------



## jamesTelf

Come on don't make me a Norman :buffer:


----------



## jamesTelf

hi, is this class still a go? cheer


----------



## Chuffy

Tomorrow still on Gordon. I sent payment a on Wednesday


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys, I just touched based with Gordon who's diving home at the moment, and tomorrow is definitely still on and Gordon will PM you details shortly... I was touching base, as I'll be coming along tomorrow just to say hello, its been a long time since I've been around a detailing class!


----------



## caledonia

jamesTelf said:


> hi, is this class still a go? cheer





Chuffy said:


> Tomorrow still on Gordon. I sent payment a on Wednesday


Yes lads sorry for the late reply. Busy week and still chasing my tail.
PMs on the way to all.



Dave KG said:


> Hi guys, I just touched based with Gordon who's diving home at the moment, and tomorrow is definitely still on and Gordon will PM you details shortly... I was touching base, as I'll be coming along tomorrow just to say hello, its been a long time since I've been around a detailing class!


Thank Dave.
Its been a long time and look forward to catching up tomorrow.
Kettle will be on as usual.
Gordon.


----------



## jamesTelf

*Polishing Class*

Hi Gordon,

Just a quick note to say thanks for a very informative day, well work the money, and if the guy next door say's anything a about his car's finish, remember it was your side LOL.

Cant wait to get practicing, just waiting for the guy next door to go inside to get started on his car. :buffer:

Cheers

PS David KG, thanks for showing me the correct way to wash a car bonnet, will be trying that. LOL Not


----------

